# What's on YOUR to-listen list this year?



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

The title says it all.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I'm considering spending this year without listening to any recorded music, just to hear the world from 19th century ears.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Will 2015 be the year to 'crack' the toughies (for me !); Xenakis, Birtwhistle, Ferneyhough...and a good many others ?
Shall be trying to put something on from that grouping at least every week. Kill or cure !


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I need to try to listen to a couple Pettersson symphonies sometime. I tried last year, but I didn't need the extra darkness. This year I bought a UV lamp. Maybe that will make up the difference.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Glazunov's symphonies. Along with Sibelius and Nielsen it's his 150th birthday this year, which seems like an opportune time to listen to a group of works I don't know.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

...to keep on with my programme of working my way through my entire collection and, if I should finish, then to start over again... and to explore other works that tickle my fancy as they come into my ken :tiphat:


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> ...to keep on with my programme of working my way through my entire collection and, if I should finish, then to start over again... and to explore other works that tickle my fancy as they come into my ken :tiphat:


The story of my hopes for my classical music nerd life.


----------



## Oscarf (Dec 13, 2014)

Just got the Sony Bernstein Edition Symphonies box set... over 130 symphonies in 60 CDs. Looks like it will keep me busy for some time.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have about four things I really want to accomplish.

I should probably run through the Mahler symphonies again as I did last year, maybe memorizing one or two of them which is how I better appreciate large works.

I should continue my opera education by experiencing a few more operas than the six or seven I've already seen. These should probably be the more well known operas until I'm better versed in the genre.

I want to explore more 20th/21st century composers, digging deeper into Schoenberg and Boulez in particular, but also some little known contemporary composers.

I had a fourth goal but now it's totally gone. I tell ya, this short term memory and aging thing is the pits.

[Edit: Aha! I remember now. Sheesh! I want to use an Audible credit to download Jan Swafford's _Beethoven: Anguish and Triumph_. It's a 39 hour audiobook!]


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

At least two things:

1) complete Beethoven piano sonata cycle by Pollini to be released in US next month
and
2) complete Scarlatti keyboard sonatas played by Scott Ross


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I am considering gingerly, with just the tips of my toes, dipping into some more operas. Under consideration are:

Mussorgsky Boris Godunov
Puccini William Tell
Prokofiev Lieutenant Kije (I guess it's not an opera  ), The Gambler, The Fiery Angel, War and Piece
Shostakovich Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, The Nose


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

brianvds said:


> I'm considering spending this year without listening to any recorded music, just to hear the world from 19th century ears.


You'd better not go outside. Recorded music is everywhere these days. If you're on a street with shops, you're probably hearing recorded music from at least one source, and maybe more.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

A general list:

Sibelius -- I am afraid he'll bore me to tears but I'll give it the old college try.
Wagner -- I know his music, but feel it deserves further attention.
Mahler -- Over the last 3 years, I've neglected him.
Schubert -- Not familiar enough.
Lutoslawsky -- Can never listen to enough of this dude.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Some items that are on my list include (doesn't mean I haven't listened to them at all, but it could've been a while):

Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Mozart - Violin Concertos
Beethoven - complete piano sonatas (at least the ones that I haven't heard yet)
Bach - cantatas (I'd like to explore more of them)
Wagner - Lohengrin
Puccini - La fanciulla del West
Massenet - Werther
Weber - Der Freischutz


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

A lot of Maria Callas on my listening list. I have a 6 Cd set of 100 arias and the studio Sonnambula opera coming in the mail.


----------

